
Django 1.0 Documentation - iamelgringo
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/
======
mdasen
My thoughts:

Django has, for a long time, operated as a small-ish community. When you're a
small community, people generally know what's going on just because they hear
things and there's a lot of trust in each other. As projects get larger, you
often need a more formal structure.

For example, Django has been slow to release and has even recommended that you
run off SVN. That's great when you're an involved person who knows what's
going on, but less fun for a casual user of the framework. Django is getting
more casual users.

That's great too, but sometimes it requires organizational change. Django
hasn't been (and probably will never be) the boisterously-led community that
Rails is. It isn't the personality of its leaders. That said, I think we're
going to see a lot more communication happening. For some people, Django has
dropped the ball here, but the 1.0 plan definitely cleared a lot of things up
and I hope we similarly create a 1.1 plan over the coming months to provide a
neat roadmap for developers).

In terms of the framework moving forward, I think the 1.0 release will fix a
lot of complaints that people have had. One of the problems with the "run-off-
svn" mentality is that you're very cautious about putting in big changes.
However, with the run-up to 1.0, we've seen qsrf, newforms-admin, geodjango,
etc. all merged. I think the 1.0 stable release will give us the opportunity
to get through a lot of the other patches on SVN as people use 1.0 in
production.

Every community stumbles, we can always do better, and Django is moving
forward and post-1.0 is a great time to start changes. As a developer with a
post-1.0 item in queue, I'm excited. Yes, it's frustrating when you've
contributed a patch just to see it wait in queue. Hopefully version stability
will change that.

------
babyshake
Here's hoping I can finally stop getting Deprecation Warnings....

~~~
maxklein
I think the point of that is that YOU change your code. No update will fix
that, in fact, updates will make it worse ;)

------
maxklein
Looks much better, but Django REALLY needs to release quicker. This slow pace
is damning.

Also, Django needs to be more open. There is something fishy going on in
Django management, and they don't want to say. I smell a fish, but it's
swimming in murky waters and I can't see it.

~~~
shabda
Really? What parts of Django development make you smell a fish?

~~~
maxklein
For example, Geo-Django, a very unessential part of a web application was
merged into trunk with no explanation as to why. There are lots of essential
things things missing, I really don't see why Geo-Django has to be in there in
the first place, and why with such urgency.

~~~
joao
I guess Geo-Django is essential to Holovaty's work in EveryBlock, perhaps
that's why it got more attention.

~~~
simonw
EveryBlock doesn't use GeoDjango.

~~~
maxklein
Then WHY is geodjango in Django! Why is there no useful explanation as to why
so many things in Django are "Design Decision Needed", but GeoDjango got
accepted with no questions.

~~~
simonw
Because it was on the <http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/VersionOneFeatures>
"maybe" list (as in it will go in to 1.0 if someone does the work to get it
ready), and someone did the work to get it ready.

As to how things got on that list, that's why Django has BDFLs. Someone has to
make these decisions. If you wanted to influence those discussions, the time
would have been several months ago on the django-developers list. If you want
to influence future decisions, join that list and start arguing for them.

